# 2013 Audi TT RS Euro Delivery!



## gekisai29 (Jan 13, 2007)

note that audi ed also comes with a deductible on itd insurance coverage. ithink its 1000 euros, so trip in this regard is not woory freee as with bmw or benz. if you are motivated mainly by the best deal audi is not a great program. you can do a better deal right here in USA but if its the car you want, the ed experience is fabulous


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice Ring pics


----------



## Wraith. (Dec 7, 2009)

gekisai29 said:


> note that audi ed also comes with a deductible on itd insurance coverage. ithink its 1000 euros, so trip in this regard is not woory freee as with bmw or benz. if you are motivated mainly by the best deal audi is not a great program. you can do a better deal right here in USA but if its the car you want, the ed experience is fabulous


Which equals stress.., I would have been screaming at Italians left and right if I knew that I was going to have to pay 1000 euro at the end of the ED for their complete disregard of my vehicle.

No thanks


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

Wraith. said:


> Which equals stress.., I would have been screaming at Italians left and right if I knew that I was going to have to pay 1000 euro at the end of the ED for their complete disregard of my vehicle.
> 
> No thanks


Yea it was a little stressful I am not going to lie but it was a great experience overall! Hopefully it will be even better once audi fixes the mistakes they made on my euro delivery.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

My dealer never cashed the VAT check; he just held onto it. 

And yes, Audi isn't the bargain that BMW ED is; I was told the 5% number, but I think I just ended up negotiating off of the invoice. 

Another point I forgot, and at least this was the case in 2010, is that the vehicle Nav doesn't work in Europe. Audi supplies a Garmin that you turn in at dropoff. (Which is kind of stupid since the Garmin interface is much better than any OEM nav I've ever seen, so they're just setting customers up for disappointment!)

The other headache I had was picking up a car with summer tires at the end of February. I wound up contacting the EDtires guy (who services primarily BMWs) to help me purchase a set of winter tires which I had plan to ship home, but ended up selling them to somebody in Europe. I lost around 1000EUR on it, but even worse than that was picking up the car in Ingolstadt, driving it to Munich to swap the tires, then driving around Europe for a week, then going back to get the OEM tires on (because the shipping company won't ship with any modifications), and then doing the final dropoff.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I loved my BMW ED, but man Audi ED sounds like it is way more trouble than it is worth. Too bad because my wife will be looking for a new car soon and an A3/Q3 ED sounded great.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

We saved about 9% on the ED S6 and the dealer did not cash the VAT check. I think the ED programs are roughly comparable *if* the dealer doesn't cash the VAT deposit. Audi bulds some great cars and their interiors are second to none.

After 10 BMW EDs (5 at the Welt) the turntable drama is becoming a bit of yawner.

dk


----------



## neilk (Aug 27, 2007)

FastMarkA said:


> I can.
> 
> I thought the Audi factory tour (A3/A4/A5) was much more up close than the BMW 3'er plant, to the point that I was worried a spark from the *welding robots would hit me*.
> 
> .


Not sure what tour you went on, but on our tour last month, a couple of people got hit with sparks and some landed right next to me. Perhaps the new 3 series robots are closer to the people.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

3ismagic# said:


> I loved my BMW ED, but man Audi ED sounds like it is way more trouble than it is worth. Too bad because my wife will be looking for a new car soon and an A3/Q3 ED sounded great.


It really wasn't that much trouble? I was provided a free night of accommodation at a four-star hotel, met at that same hotel and driven in an A8 to Ingolstadt, had a seamless pick-up experience, and then ate a 5 course meal with some great French wines in their on-site restaurant.

I daresay the BMW experience is more "trouble" since one needs to make their way to the Welt (either via S/U-bahn or a 60EUR cab ride) and the first stop after pick-up is the gas station (Audi delivers with a full tank).



neilk said:


> Not sure what tour you went on, but on our tour last month, a couple of people got hit with sparks and some landed right next to me. Perhaps the new 3 series robots are closer to the people.


I did the 3-series tour. I guess the biggest difference is the Audi tour has the group walking next to the robots, and you can essentially tap the operators on the shoulder. BMW has that pedestrian bridge around the "sightseeing" areas and it feels more removed. Put another way, I would do the same Audi tour again; I'd pass on the 3-series plant because it was kind of a snooze by comparison.


----------



## positiveions (Apr 19, 2012)

What do you guys expect. BMW has mastered the ED experience. They make sure we are well taken care of, and have a trouble-free experience. 
Audi still needs to work on their kinks in the program. 
BUT anyhow, congrats to you:thumbup:


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

positiveions said:


> What do you guys expect. BMW has mastered the ED experience. They make sure we are well taken care of, and have a trouble-free experience.
> Audi still needs to work on their kinks in the program.
> BUT anyhow, congrats to you:thumbup:


Yea they definitely have some kinks to work out to say the least. I have to say though I LOVE the car! Good thing they know how to build a car.


----------



## briano72 (Sep 1, 2006)

I can't see how the Audi experience is better. They make you deposit vat. BMW doesn't. I don't like having an auto company keep that much of my money for any period of time. I don't care how nice the restaurant is, I refuse to deposit vat


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

briano72 said:


> I can't see how the Audi experience is better. *They make you deposit vat.* BMW doesn't. I don't like having an auto company *keep that much of my money for any period of time*. I don't care how nice the restaurant is, I refuse to deposit vat


My Audi dealer told me they wouldn't cash the check and didn't, so who cares ?? I'm not saying Audi has a better program, but it isn't markedly less attractive. Choose the car you want _*then*_ cut your best deal. :thumbup:

dk


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

briano72 said:


> I can't see how the Audi experience is better. They make you deposit vat. BMW doesn't. I don't like having an auto company keep that much of my money for any period of time. I don't care how nice the restaurant is, I refuse to deposit vat


I never found that writing a check for the VAT (cashed or uncashed) detracted in any way from the experience. It's not like my money market is going to make me rich these days. 

If you put each manufacturer's payment terms aside and look at the treatment you receive once on the ground in Germany, you'll see they are both very competitive programs and outdo each other in various aspects.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

I guess an Audi R8 is not really that great if available at all.
Nice discussion thread.


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

dkreidel said:


> My Audi dealer told me they wouldn't cash the check and didn't, so who cares ?? I'm not saying Audi has a better program, but it isn't markedly less attractive. Choose the car you want _*then*_ cut your best deal. :thumbup:
> 
> dk





FastMarkA said:


> I never found that writing a check for the VAT (cashed or uncashed) detracted in any way from the experience. It's not like my money market is going to make me rich these days.
> 
> If you put each manufacturer's payment terms aside and look at the treatment you receive once on the ground in Germany, you'll see they are both very competitive programs and outdo each other in various aspects.


Agree completely, if at the time I choose to replace my M3 I feel Audi has a car I want more, by some chance, I'll do a ED of said Audi-- even if the "experience" is lesser in certain areas. Getting the car-- the car I want-- on the road is much more important to me than some of the delivery fluff.


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

Congrats, enjoy your wickedly quick little car. Very nice.


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

PhillyNate said:


> Congrats, enjoy your wickedly quick little car. Very nice.


Thanks! I cannot wait to get it back in the US! I will post some good video when I get it back


----------

